# Tecumseh Small Engine



## cheeko914 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking for some advice/assistance. I have a 1968 Wheelhorse Charger 10, model: 1-7937 tractor. Engine is a Tecumseh 10 HP, HH100-115095B. Got a new battery but engine grinds but won't turn over. A friend/mechanic looked at it & tested the stator & coil assembly. Output was in excess of 400 ohms which is way high, so his advice is replace the "stator & Coil Assy". I've checked numerous small eninge web sites & none have my particular engine model number in their data base. All have several HH100 series though. Reviewing the series, the schematic indicates 254 as th number for the part. Scroll to the parts list & the unit isn't listed. Found what appears to be a similar part on ebay but hate to put out the $130 plus cost by sight only, not knowing the precise part number. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you clarify? You said "engine grinds but won't turn over." In techspeak if an engine cranks, it means the starter can crank it over. The term "turn over" is no doubt older than I (dirt) so I'd assume it means to turn over TDC on the compression stroke. Anyway, if it cranks but won't start, that's a big difference than it grinds but cranks slowly. Can you be more concise? The starter motor may be the issue. Cranking at speed with no spark is yet another condition that at this point you need to clarify.
As for the ignition / charging system, I've worked on these, and given the age I'd say you probably have a rectangular block about the size of an old matchbox box with two barrel type diodes in it. Give us more to go on.
BTW 400 ohms sounds high for any stator, I'll try and look that up in an old manual. If memory serves me, some of the old HH100's had solid state ignition which was advanced tecnology for the day (in OPE).


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know if this will be any help to you but it lists HH100 on the website.
The link is http://search.ebscohost.com/

User ID is: marshall (Thanks to USMGRUNT:thumbsup
Password is: public

Once you've signed in, go to 
Small Engine Repair
Outdoor Power Equipment
Yard & Garden Tractors
Tecumseh
Single Cylinder Motors

You'll see Model HH100 listed there.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you see if the starter gear is actually engageing the flywheel when trying to start it? Sounds like the teeth on the starter gear and the teeth on the flywheel are not interlocking.


----------



## cheeko914 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wanted to respond to all the folks who responded to my original inquiries.

1st off, thanks tons to all of you, the assists/advise are appreciated.

Rentahusband-starter & flywheel are working properly. 

sboricic-Tried this website. Definitely has some neat info to research a bunch of topics. Found the HH100, unfortunately it doesn't provide a parts list. Still very valuable source for info. I'll be keeping this for future use.

paulr44- Not the starter. It can crank it over. Yes, it's a solid state ignition. In my limited knowledge of engines, turn the key & it's doing everything as usual, cranks/grinds sounds like it wants to start, no spit or putter. I'd describe it as spark problem. 

again, thanks all with trying to help me resolve my issue.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

cheeko914 said:


> Wanted to respond to all the folks who responded to my original inquiries.
> 
> 1st off, thanks tons to all of you, the assists/advise are appreciated.
> 
> ...


You say it sounds like it wants to start, have you tried putting a little fuel in the spark plug hole to see if it will run for a second, if so you have a fuel flow issue. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## cheeko914 (Nov 19, 2012)

geogrubb said:


> You say it sounds like it wants to start, have you tried putting a little fuel in the spark plug hole to see if it will run for a second, if so you have a fuel flow issue. Have a good one. Geo


Yep, that was tried


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual.in case you don't have it.Hope this helps.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcastironmanual.pdf


----------

